# Odd feet on new horse... opinions please.



## kezz86 (25 July 2013)

His left front had some gunk (technical term!) which has been used to build it up but as I didn't see it before hand I don't know how far up it goes or how bad it is!
I'm hoping to get the number of his old farrier so that I can have a chat to him about it but nothing so far I feel like I'm delving into the unknown a bit with him which is scary!

I was told it's just there as when the last shoe came off a chunk off hoof went with it.

So what do you think of these feet.

I'd like him to go shoeless in time but I'm already sure he'll need a fair amount of time to adapt + hoof boots!

He's now on a barefoot friendly diet the same as my mare and is being ridden 4-5 times a week out hacking.

This is the front left -

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1000084_10151775675282065_508555744_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1044648_10151775675497065_49516704_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001859_10151775675177065_1513756009_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001859_10151775675177065_1513756009_n.jpg

Front right -
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1016345_10151775676307065_1955698897_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005620_10151775676427065_1423564528_n.jpg

Back left - 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005620_10151775676427065_1423564528_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005620_10151775676427065_1423564528_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/995121_10151775676172065_1836119035_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1069288_10151775673842065_230487822_n.jpg

Back right - 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1016692_10151775674762065_1375392288_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1069310_10151775674627065_1055058255_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/229398_10151775674967065_2076076933_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/229398_10151775674967065_2076076933_n.jpg

Sorry about picture quality I took the pictures not long after he'd moved in and he was not keen on standing still! lol

I've had him a couple of weeks now and the yellow build up stuff has started to peel off slightly along the edge... so I'm now concerned about it!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (25 July 2013)

Wow, those are.. interesting.. feet. 

My first thought was, the previous farrier is the last person you should be getting in touch with, but on second thoughts it would be interesting to know what on earth he thought he was doing.


----------



## kezz86 (25 July 2013)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Wow, those are.. interesting.. feet. 
it would be interesting to know what on earth he thought he was doing.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought I just would like to know what was going through his head when he did this... I've never seen anything like that foot before so curious to get more info.

I just hope it's "not that bad" I'm so worried as this horse is soooooooo lovely I don't want him to suffer or struggle.


----------



## amandap (25 July 2013)

I am an owner and it's hard to tell from the photos but the left fore looks to be plastered and filled with "gunk". The left side of the hoof on the first pic (L fore) looks to have part of the wall actually missing and plugged with gunk. 
There appears to be gunk around some of the shoes as well, ? covering up/filling missing chunks of hoof wall.

I am wondering if this was all done to cover up problems especially for sale?

I don't know what to say except I would treat as if he was laminitic with attention to sugars and good levels of minerals etc. (high spec bf diet) and prepare for a rehab program that might take some time and careful management. Some new hooves need to be grown imho so a good experienced team will be required. I wish you the best of luck. x


----------



## kezz86 (25 July 2013)

amandap said:



			I am an owner and it's hard to tell from the photos but the left fore looks to be plastered and filled with "gunk". The left side of the hoof on the first pic (L fore) looks to have part of the wall actually missing and plugged with gunk. 
There appears to be gunk around some of the shoes as well, ? covering up/filling missing chunks of hoof wall.

I am wondering if this was all done to cover up problems especially for sale?

I don't know what to say except I would treat as if he was laminitic with attention to sugars and good levels of minerals etc. (high spec bf diet) and prepare for a rehab program that might take some time and careful management. Some new hooves need to be grown imho so a good experienced team will be required. I wish you the best of luck. x
		
Click to expand...

Yeh I did wonder that too but the horse was "free" and I am still in touch with the old owner who does seem genuine and seems to care for the horse. She did actually point it out to me at the time but I don't think she's as interested in feet as I am, so slightly wafted over it.

I've had a good looksie at the feet and its so hard to tell how far up the gunk goes. I think the gunk is there to actually hold the blinking shoe on! 

He's already on a sparse mixed grass field which is on a track system and he's only getting small amounts of Spiller High Fibre cubes and microionised linseed + mineral sups, and a salt lick in the field.

I'm looking at getting pea gravel put in around the trough and gate entrance too.

My trimmer is coming on Monday so we'll see what she says.

I'll try to take some decent pics of where the gunk is coming away tonight when I'm at the yard and I'll post them up tomorrow.


----------



## amandap (25 July 2013)

Ah, he was free. I'm sure with good on the spot advice and your commitment he will be ok. Sounds like you have a good management system in place to help him.


----------



## kezz86 (25 July 2013)

I'm wondering if it's actually just because there wasn't enough hoof to nail a shoe onto?

I'm saying this as I've just discovered this http://www.equilox.com/instructionsForUse/howToVideo.html
 which looks like similar stuff...


----------



## Emilieu (25 July 2013)

kezz86 said:



			I'm wondering if it's actually just because there wasn't enough hoof to nail a shoe onto?

I'm saying this as I've just discovered this http://www.equilox.com/instructionsForUse/howToVideo.html
 which looks like similar stuff...
		
Click to expand...

I think you're spot on. Does he pull shoes often? Looks like the polyfiller type stuff that was used on my horse previously to attach a shoe to a badly torn up hoof. Not the neatest job!


----------



## Heelfirst (25 July 2013)

I never comment of pictures&#8230;but I will however make my usual statement that if a wall is cracked or has pieces missing from the nail down then it is due to the conflict between the nail/shoe and the wall.
It means that the main problem is man-made, regardless of horn quality which I am sure will improve with the correct diet and good management.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (25 July 2013)

Heelfirst said:



			I never comment of pictures&#8230;but I will however make my usual statement that if a wall is cracked or has pieces missing from the nail down then it is due to the conflict between the nail/shoe and the wall.
It means that the main problem is man-made, regardless of horn quality which I am sure will improve with the correct diet and good management.
		
Click to expand...

^^This^^
The filler wouldn't concern me, it just saddens me to think of the quality of hoof care he has suffered until now.


----------



## kezz86 (25 July 2013)

Emilieu said:



			I think you're spot on. Does he pull shoes often? Looks like the polyfiller type stuff that was used on my horse previously to attach a shoe to a badly torn up hoof. Not the neatest job!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if this was a rare occurrence or if it happens a lot. (I've had him just two weeks)
She did insist I got him over-reach boots so perhaps it happens more often than it should.

Here are some photos of the hoof with the stuff coming away from it... (purple spray is just because the foot smells a bit thrushy).

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/943672_10151798200967065_974584440_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/993359_10151798201572065_644317207_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1044761_10151798201677065_1917794606_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/44372_10151798201792065_721217336_n.jpg


----------



## kezz86 (25 July 2013)

^^This^^
The filler wouldn't concern me, it just saddens me to think of the quality of hoof care he has suffered until now.[/QUOTE]
I have been wondering about it myself.
Hopefully I can get hold of him tomorrow and find out what the purpose of it was....

He'll get the best I can do now I have him though


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2013)

Flip - that's one hell of a contracted heel!  It might be thrushy in there too.

The shoes need to come off, so it can decontract. Having to wear over-reach boots is always a red flag that the hoof balance (and therefore the breakover) might be wrong.


----------



## Kallibear (25 July 2013)

Basically the feet are falling to bits. The farrier's tried to paper over the cracks with a filler. Cosmetically it makes them look better (or would have if he'd done a neater job!) but does nothing to help the health of the feet. 

You really really need to go an do some research into feeding for healthy feet. I'd have shoes off as they're about to fall off anyways and all they're going to do is rip more wall away each time. Petty soon there's going to be very little to attached shoes to even if you wanted to. 

The heels are very tight and contracted,  and underun. Fixing that with shoes is very difficult (sinces it's mainly caused by shoes).

The feet are so damaged at the moment that you'll most likely need boots to keep him comfortable whilst he grows.new healthy feet in.

ETA; just reread your following posts and sounds like you know the importance of diet already. In a couple of months you should see the new healthy foot growing down. Good luck!


----------



## amandap (26 July 2013)

Ah, I see the filler was wrapped round that hoof. It can't drop off soon enough imo. lol Not surprized it smells under there. Your trimmer might suggest an initial hoof soak.


----------



## kezz86 (26 July 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments you're basically backing up what I was thinking and that it's all shoe damage.

I'm going to measure him tonight for boots and hopefully get these sorted over the weekend.

My trimmer is coming on Monday so I will ask her to get the shoes off before they fall off, hopefully the boots I'll get will fit and help him on his way to happier feet.

Poor sod, the first thing I looked at when I viewed him were his feet and before even riding him I had decided I needed to have him to help him! lol

Luckily he's such a gentleman!

I wonder if the fact that he's not keen to jump could be related to his feet hurting... His breeding suggests he should be good at jumping... (sire- Cavalier Royale dam sire- Sea Crest). What do you think?


----------



## Casey76 (26 July 2013)

I agree with everyne else.  The "gunk" looks like very poorly applied epoxy filler.

Poor lad, he's just desparate to get out of those shoes!  I bet you'll see a huge difference in the heels even in a short space of time.


----------



## kezz86 (26 July 2013)

I hope so Casey. I know he will need careful monitoring and lots of work but hopefully it will be worth it and it all works out for him!

I'm actually very excited about seeing the changes, even if I am nervous about it all.

I'd honestly never seen filler used on horses feet like this before so it's fascinating. Looking forward to speaking to the farrier later to see why he thought it was the thing to do. I'll just have to hold my tongue and not get narky with him! lol


----------



## philamena (26 July 2013)

He's lucky to have come to you. Those are some poorly hoofypegs! I'm no expert but would say they advise you to measure for boots after a trim, so whether or not the trimmer actually trims on Mon it would be worth waiting to order them after they've had a look etc... and you need naked tootsies anyway for the measuring  

Good luck, make sure you post lots of pics!


----------



## kezz86 (26 July 2013)

philamena said:



			He's lucky to have come to you. Those are some poorly hoofypegs! I'm no expert but would say they advise you to measure for boots after a trim, so whether or not the trimmer actually trims on Mon it would be worth waiting to order them after they've had a look etc... and you need naked tootsies anyway for the measuring  

Good luck, make sure you post lots of pics!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Philamena, you're right, you're meant to measure naked feet BUT I'm just worried that the feet won't even cope in the field with no shoes or boots and trimmer doesn't always have boots in her truck & I don't have a stable I can do up for him to stand in until I have the boots.

I'll get some and hope they fit I think and then just return and replace if they don't... I like to be prepared and my local tack shop are pretty good with returning boots if they don't fit (a real barefoot friendly shop they even do rentals!)

My mare had shoes on when I first got her too and she's much happier now without but I know this boy is going to be more of a challenge for me and my trimmer!


----------



## 9tails (26 July 2013)

Good Lord!  What mad pictures!  Did the farrier only have one size shoe?  "Build this one up", "chop this one down a bit".  What a mess.


----------



## kezz86 (26 July 2013)

9tails said:



			Good Lord!  What mad pictures!  Did the farrier only have one size shoe?  "Build this one up", "chop this one down a bit".  What a mess.
		
Click to expand...

I've not dealt with a horse in shoes for about 8 years now so I'm always fascinated to look at feet with shoes on anyway but this poor guy's feet are just odd!

His feet are smaller than my barefoot girls feet by quite a lot (as well as a totally different shape!) and she is 15.3hh and he is 16.3hh big chunky boy... that in it's self says something about his feet being wrong. (although my mare has unusually large feet for her size apparently too! lol)


----------



## philamena (26 July 2013)

kezz86 said:



			I know this boy is going to be more of a challenge for me and my trimmer!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! But huge rewards at the end. Really interested to see how he gets on so please do updates!


----------



## NellRosk (26 July 2013)

kezz86 said:



			Thanks everyone for the comments you're basically backing up what I was thinking and that it's all shoe damage.

I'm going to measure him tonight for boots and hopefully get these sorted over the weekend.

My trimmer is coming on Monday so I will ask her to get the shoes off before they fall off, hopefully the boots I'll get will fit and help him on his way to happier feet.

Poor sod, the first thing I looked at when I viewed him were his feet and before even riding him I had decided I needed to have him to help him! lol

Luckily he's such a gentleman!

I wonder if the fact that he's not keen to jump could be related to his feet hurting... His breeding suggests he should be good at jumping... (sire- Cavalier Royale dam sire- Sea Crest). What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

wow, he should be a cracking jumper if his grand sire is Sea Crest, good luck getting his feet better and you'll have a great horse on your hands.


----------



## kezz86 (26 July 2013)

NellRosk said:



			wow, he should be a cracking jumper if his grand sire is Sea Crest, good luck getting his feet better and you'll have a great horse on your hands.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I do hope so!

I really hope he's going to respond well to going bare!


----------



## 9tails (26 July 2013)

kezz86 said:



			Thanks! I do hope so!

I really hope he's going to respond well to going bare!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect anything is better than his current set up!


----------



## kezz86 (26 July 2013)

9tails said:



			I suspect anything is better than his current set up!
		
Click to expand...

Fair point!!


----------



## LucyPriory (26 July 2013)

These feet do need help.  But I've deshod horses with more filler than that and whilst it's been a challenge the feet have turned out ok.  We did boot initially.  As with any damaged hoof the trick is to make sure the horse is kept comfortable, fed a good barefoot diet, given the oportunity to move and allow plenty of time.  It's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## kezz86 (30 July 2013)

Thanks everyone. Quick update.

My lovely trimmer came out yesterday and had a look she is confident we can work together to make him a happier more comfortable barefoot horse.

But she is away on holiday for a few weeks now and we have decided to leave the shoes on until she's back so that she can swing by if I have any trouble. So new shoe's off date is the 13th August...

She's recommended I get some boots in preparation (size 6 cavallo simples if anyone has any lying around doing nothing!) and we'll be on track to help him.

She agrees that although the shoes look awful they aren't as bad as they appear. I had a nervous few minutes whilst she went quiet whilst looking at his feet... (usually a sign that she's thinking something bad!) but then I questioned her and she said for a brief moment she though he might have navicular or early signs of laminitus :S but she checked pulse etc and changed her mind...

So fingers crossed it'll all work out in the long term! Wish us luck!


----------



## amandap (30 July 2013)

Very best of luck from me and remember LucyPriory's point about it possibly being a marathon. I'm sure there may be ups and downs but things will come much better in time.


----------



## kittykatcat (30 July 2013)

Wow! Well done for taking this horse on. He is lucky to come to you. You are clearly clued up and have lots of support. Mega ripples on his feet (where the farrier hasn't rasped them off) would suggest he is going to be quite sensitive to diet. But you probs already know this  good luck!!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2013)

kezz86 said:



			I wonder if the fact that he's not keen to jump could be related to his feet hurting... His breeding suggests he should be good at jumping... (sire- Cavalier Royale dam sire- Sea Crest). What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

I cannot help with the feet, I am not knowledgeable in any way there, and there is nothing I could tell you about them anyway, you know your stuff!

However I can tell you a bit about his breeding. On breeding alone, he WILL jump. Practice is a different matter though!

Cavalier Royale is a Cor De Bryere (sp?) Horse out of a mare called Ligustra (sp?). He was a continental horse, Holstein I think, and an absolute legend of ISH breeding. He crossed extremely well with Irish mares, and he appears in an awful lot of top class ISH eventing/SJ pedigrees. (Look at Mary King's Imperial Master, He is by him, there are many many many examples.) His back breeding has a lot of TB in it, Rantzau, Cottage Son, Ladykiller etc. Basically all the founding fathers of the modern WB competition horse (most of these were Irish TB's too-no wonder he crosses so sell, and those WB lines continue to cross well with Irish mares). His successful progeny are too many to list, and there are numerous stallion sons around, approved and not approved!

Cavalier Royale's sire, Cor de la Bryere, is one of the most influential Selle francais sport horse sires, he stood in germany and went back to France. He appears an awful lot in modern sporthorses too, and was a legend in his own lifetime. 

Sea Crest was a beautifully bred Irish draught, who is the sire of Ireland's most successful modern SJ stallion, Cruising. Cruising jumped internationally (won the Aachen Grand Prix)and has 1000+ offspring reg'd. Interestingly, you say your horse has small feet. Cruising was known for getting neat little feet. Sea Crest was by a mare by Tara, the damsire of Clover Hill, who requires no introduction! His sire Knockboy was also a graded jumper, and an athletic ID. Sea Crest was a Grade A jumper also. Sea Crest is also the sire of Lenamore, Caroline Powells 4* campaigner. 

 He is long dead now, so I am guessing your horse is either really old  or by a horse by Sea Crest, such as Coolcronan Wood?

Cavalier Royale died in a fight with another stallion when the other stallion got in to his field. that stallion interestingly was French Bred, and has gotten some seriously classy eventers. 
The man who stood Cavalier Royale was one of the of not the earliest adopter of continental bloodlines into Ireland. Cavalier Royale was not approved in the ISH studbook for years, as there was considerable suspicion around him being foreign bred, and was only fully approved in later years. It was his incredible progeny performance that in the end got him fully approved. He was the first foreign bred to have an influence in Ireland. He has also been dead for sometime now, so most of his stock are older. However, there are still straws around off him so there are a select few youngsters still around by him. 

Very nice breeding, ISH royalty actually! Are you aiming to jump/hunt him?


ETA if you have his reg'd name, or dam's name, I can give you his comp record from when he was over here (Assuming he did not leave as a foal)


----------



## kezz86 (30 July 2013)

My horse's dam sire is Sea Crest...

His sire is Cavalier Royale. Really interesting thanks gadetra!

Bailey (my boy) is 13years old apparently born 2000 and it looks like his registered name is "Brother Bear" but I'm not sure I'd have to have another look at his passport to check that.

I'm not looking to hunt or jump him actually I'm hoping to do a bit of dressage and maybe side-saddle if I can get a saddle to fit, but mostly I'm a happy hacker! 
We'll see though if we find he's very talented and lets a numpty like me jump him who knows what might happen 

His feet look small but we've measured them and he comes up in the largest size of Cavallo hoof boot so perhaps not that small at all!

Really interesting stuff!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2013)

The only colts/geldings reg'd by Cavalier Royale out of a Sea Crest mare were born in 1999. So he might still be 13 if he was a very late foal!

There is a mare reg'd for 2000, but co colts/geldings. 

Of the colts, one is called Cavalier Crest, he has 21 registers SJI (Showjumping Ireland points, the Irish BS). His owner is reg's as Jean Morton, and his first comp was in Kill EC at 100cm with Luke Drea, then he is ridden by Jean morton, Daisy Duggan, Andrew Lyons, johhny O Connell and John Floody. His record goes form 2003 to 2005. His last comp was at 1.10m. He has 23 reg'd outings. He was bred by Mr and Mrs David Fee and dam name was Lida.

The second is called Cavacrest. He is 1999 again, owner is down as William Lapsley. he has 22 SJI points, and his record is only for 2004. He has 20 outings reg'd against him that year, ridden in all but one by Kelda Morgan, his last one by Gerard William Lehy, and he competed up to 110cms. He was bred by Patrick Gallagher and dam name is Rose Quest.

If he is neither of these, check the passport and I can look him up. There are no 'Brother Bear' 's reg'd on the system.
Does he have breeding recorded on the passport?


----------



## kezz86 (13 August 2013)

gadetra said:



			The only colts/geldings reg'd by Cavalier Royale out of a Sea Crest mare were born in 1999. So he might still be 13 if he was a very late foal!

There is a mare reg'd for 2000, but co colts/geldings. 

Of the colts, one is called Cavalier Crest, he has 21 registers SJI (Showjumping Ireland points, the Irish BS). His owner is reg's as Jean Morton, and his first comp was in Kill EC at 100cm with Luke Drea, then he is ridden by Jean morton, Daisy Duggan, Andrew Lyons, johhny O Connell and John Floody. His record goes form 2003 to 2005. His last comp was at 1.10m. He has 23 reg'd outings. He was bred by Mr and Mrs David Fee and dam name was Lida.

The second is called Cavacrest. He is 1999 again, owner is down as William Lapsley. he has 22 SJI points, and his record is only for 2004. He has 20 outings reg'd against him that year, ridden in all but one by Kelda Morgan, his last one by Gerard William Lehy, and he competed up to 110cms. He was bred by Patrick Gallagher and dam name is Rose Quest.

If he is neither of these, check the passport and I can look him up. There are no 'Brother Bear' 's reg'd on the system.
Does he have breeding recorded on the passport?
		
Click to expand...

I've not had a chance to check this yet will do at some point! Thanks it's interesting stuff!

Well today is D'day the shoes are coming off in the next hour.

I'll report back with photos when I can.


----------



## Landcruiser (13 August 2013)

Fascinating thread. Awaiting new photos!


----------



## kezz86 (13 August 2013)

Well the shoes are off poor boy they truly are awful feet 

My trimmer has given them a 3 out of 10 (10 being best 1 being worst) so not a good score at all but she "thinks" and is positive that we can get them to a 7 in about 6 months! I hope she's right!

I'm under strict instructions now we are only to start with 10 minute walks booted in front and see how he goes if no good I'll need to get him boots for the backs too. 

Comfortable movement is key!

If he isn't comfortable enough in the paddock he will get a "mud pit" and when I have some money I'll sort out the "gravel pit" both will take the pressure off his toes and frogs.

I will take some photos tonight I didn't have time just now as I had his shoes taken off in my "lunch-break" lol

I really hope I'm doing the right thing it's just so scary as although I've done it before with my mare she was relatively easy...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 August 2013)

You have done the right thing? No doubts at all that you have. 
Will it be hard going? Yes, at times it might well be tough.

Whenever you are feeling low, read the Rockley blog and look at the hoof transformations, angles change, heels decontract etc...


----------



## kezz86 (13 August 2013)

Faracat said:



			You have done the right thing? No doubts at all that you have. 
Will it be hard going? Yes, at times it might well be tough.

Whenever you are feeling low, read the Rockley blog and look at the hoof transformations, angles change, heels decontract etc...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Faracat - I know you're right I know deep down it's the right thing (not only because I don't know any thing about shoes but for his well being) it's just scary seeing his feet now with not metal to "protect" them and looking so vulnerable on the ground all chipped and horrid looking. A lot of hoof came away with the shoes so he was left with not a lot of hood wall. 

I'm ready for this journey but I love this boy so much I just want to make sure he's comfortable!


----------



## GrumpyHero (13 August 2013)

Best of luck to you 
I'm just starting out barefoot too on a horribly foot sore flat footed TB!
He has to be booted everywhere but the field and the school - it's hard work but i know it will be worth it in the end when he has lovely healthy feet!

x


----------



## Landcruiser (13 August 2013)

I'll bet he'll be more comfortable very soon. Take lots of photographs along the way...!


----------



## kezz86 (13 August 2013)

Landcruiser said:



			I'll bet he'll be more comfortable very soon. Take lots of photographs along the way...!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so!

I will I'm going to try to remember to take photos at least every two weeks (on the Tuesday so that it's exactly 2 weeks from when I last took pics)


----------



## TrasaM (13 August 2013)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how his feet develop. Lucky boy to have landed with someone who cared enough to question how be was being shod. Best of luck and hope his transition goes smoothly for you both.


----------



## kezz86 (13 August 2013)

TrasaM said:



			I'm really looking forward to seeing how his feet develop. Lucky boy to have landed with someone who cared enough to question how be was being shod. Best of luck and hope his transition goes smoothly for you both.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for such a lovely comment  It's great to have support!


----------



## christine48 (13 August 2013)

Have got a good remedial farrier in your area? The left fore is terribly unbalanced and over loading one side. We had one with a foot similar to that one which was sorted out by a good remedial farrier. He did try to explain what he did, ( spiral trimming). We had her shod every four weeks to keep the hoof balanced. A hoof as unbalanced as your horses will impact on structures higher up the limb, and will affect future soundness.
I think once you get the balance and diet better, the horn quality will improve, but it will take months.
There's a good book  'No foot no horse' by Martin Deacon. Well worth reading.


----------



## kezz86 (14 August 2013)

christine48 said:



			Have got a good remedial farrier in your area? The left fore is terribly unbalanced and over loading one side. We had one with a foot similar to that one which was sorted out by a good remedial farrier. He did try to explain what he did, ( spiral trimming). We had her shod every four weeks to keep the hoof balanced. A hoof as unbalanced as your horses will impact on structures higher up the limb, and will affect future soundness.
I think once you get the balance and diet better, the horn quality will improve, but it will take months.
There's a good book  'No foot no horse' by Martin Deacon. Well worth reading.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the book suggestion I'll have a look I enjoy that sort of thing.

Well the shoes have come off and he is already moving much better without boots in the field and ridden in his trainers.

Our plan for now is to protect the feet from damage with boots and pray he can grow us some nice new hoof. I'm in it for the long haul and he is down to 10-15 minute walk hacks on soft surfaces for some comfortable movement to get the blood flowing.

He's also out 24/7 so he's free to move around as much or as little as he likes, I have already caught him trotting around the paddock enjoying himself so he's happy enough. I'm just hoping it rains soon and he doesn't do too much that he bruises his delicate soles.


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 August 2013)

Hope you get some rain then to soften the ground a little for him. It might be beneficial to have a physio/McTimoney or similar out at some point as he'll be moving in a different way and could be a little sore. 

Good luck with your rehab. The book christine48 mentions is very good BTW.


----------



## kezz86 (14 August 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Hope you get some rain then to soften the ground a little for him. It might be beneficial to have a physio/McTimoney or similar out at some point as he'll be moving in a different way and could be a little sore. 

Good luck with your rehab. The book christine48 mentions is very good BTW.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.

I was talking about that with my trimmer, she's ace she thinks of everything we spoke about feed body workers and so much more! I've known her 2 years now but we still natter about everything the horses might need every time. We will probs get someone out for him in the next month or two once his feet have started to settle. My mare will be due about then too so hopefully it'll all work out.

Well good news is it's started raining! Yippee!


----------



## kezz86 (16 August 2013)

So the shoes are off and here are the pics...
They truly are awful please no crit unless it's useful. Please remember this horse came to me with these feet and my trimmer and I are now doing what we believe is best for him.

Also I'm aware my little hard-standing area is a mess, please excuse the mess and just so you know the horses are never left in this area unattended. We've only been at this farm for a month and slowly, slowly we're tidying it up!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/20808_10151842715137065_1848703414_n.jpg
Me looking pained as we examine the damage! lol

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1185554_10151842715217065_624925956_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1000327_10151842715297065_1169313932_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1003380_10151842722692065_1225544786_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/9340_10151842722722065_1347064068_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1157511_10151842722712065_125441787_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971268_10151842723072065_675129183_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534022_10151842723102065_1273388736_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13575_10151842723082065_1059037988_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/933969_10151842723452065_74834613_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005807_10151842723512065_863071369_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002353_10151842731702065_466146625_n.jpg
Purple is purple spray I put on there when the shoes were still on as they were smelly
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1149035_10151842731722065_610611724_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1174917_10151842731757065_1015166662_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002362_10151842732317065_910793371_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598464_10151842732352065_2017044260_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533215_10151842732347065_193733510_n.jpg

Lots of photos!

Poor little tootsies had no hoof wall and what he did have came off with the shoes!

Now we are just willing him to grow some foot!
Comfortable movement in his boots and on grass for the time being. Next trim booked for the 12th September but my trimmer is on the end of the phone should I have an questions (she only lives about 15 mins away!).

So what do you think guys and gals? I know we are a long way off but it's a start!


----------



## kezz86 (4 October 2013)

More photos these were take two months exactly after Bailey's shoes came off.

Still a LONG way to go but trimmer is happy and he is still sound so all good 

Backs are much better than the fronts - 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....x206/1379428_10151937851277065_44624213_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1376346_10151937855232065_722235653_n.jpg
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1378664_10151937858677065_1671012310_n.jpg
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1239786_10151937859027065_1326286998_n.jpg
https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1383102_10151937859427065_1238726132_n.jpg

This is the worst foot the one that had all the build up stuff on it. - 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1383730_10151937856087065_673532543_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1239779_10151937857457065_972945231_n.jpg
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1374363_10151937857832065_2023834758_n.jpg
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/9155_10151937858247065_1276568472_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1234879_10151937855467065_57638336_n.jpg

Other front - 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1381979_10151937859857065_1105987877_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1378554_10151937860172065_1285442437_n.jpg

Bless him such a good horse he's so quiet still and is so good to get his trims.


----------



## GrumpyHero (4 October 2013)

Nice angle change on the 'worst foot'! His frogs seem to have beefed up a bit too - I'm having trouble getting this to happen with mine!

Definitely a positive change there, well done


----------



## nikkimariet (4 October 2013)

Christ they look better already. He's working hard


----------



## kezz86 (5 October 2013)

Thanks Jess and Nikkimariet! 

It's so exciting to see how they change, He's wearing boots all round to give him a chance to grow some foot between trims.

I'll keep posting pics for those interested.

My trimmer scored his toes a 2/10 on the first visit and a 310 on the last hopefully the score will keep improving


----------



## TrasaM (5 October 2013)

How encouraging and thank you for posting updates as it's really interesting to see the progress being made.  .. Well done


----------



## Pigeon (5 October 2013)

Poor boy! (he looks a lovely stamp of horse btw from the pics) But he has improved so much already. Onwards and upwards! 

This has been a really interesting read as I know much less than I should about feet!


----------



## cptrayes (6 October 2013)

kezz86 said:



			He's wearing boots all round to give him a chance to grow some foot between trims.
		
Click to expand...


Unless he is sore without them I would question whether this is the right thing to do. It will prevent him from rebalancing his feet as he wants, and leave him reliant on the judgement of the trimmer.  If you can leave him to wear his own feet he will make himself a set that are balanced to whatever subtle body issues he may have.

Great angle changes happening. He looks like a horse who barefoot will be a lifesaver for. Well done


----------



## webble (6 October 2013)

Just read though all this and learnt a lot looks like you are a lovely caring person and doing a great job I'm really looking forward to seeing the next lot of pics


----------



## LittleBlackMule (6 October 2013)

kezz86 said:



			I'll keep posting pics for those interested.
		
Click to expand...

Please do. The changes to his feet are so dramatic that even the most hardened sceptic can see the benefits, so keep up the inspiration!


----------



## kezz86 (7 October 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Unless he is sore without them I would question whether this is the right thing to do. It will prevent him from rebalancing his feet as he wants, and leave him reliant on the judgement of the trimmer.  If you can leave him to wear his own feet he will make himself a set that are balanced to whatever subtle body issues he may have.

Great angle changes happening. He looks like a horse who barefoot will be a lifesaver for. Well done 

Click to expand...

Should have said he's wearing boots all round for hacking only... as he is sore on the tracks around the yard and on the bridleways only good on smooth tarmac and grass 

Getting there slowly I am hoping to take off the backs for hacking in the next month as these have improved so much I think they are nearly ready to go bare.

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments I'm glad you're enjoying seeing him progress as much as I am.

Nature really is incredible! I love how leaving it to near enough do it's own thing is making such a difference.

My trimmer is a great believer in less is more she hardly does anything when she trims Bailey's feet literally just a tidy up to help prevent the grumbles from others on the yard who are "non-believers"!!

Next trim is on the 23rd Oct so weather permitting I'll pop some updated photos up around that time


----------



## kezz86 (7 October 2013)

Pigeon said:



			he looks a lovely stamp of horse btw from the pics
		
Click to expand...

Made me smile so much thank you


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 October 2013)

Start feeding, and get a new farrier, horse may be free, but it may have issues.
100gms micronised linseed
Recommended minerals: Hoof Pro for two three months
NO molasses [eg beet nuts] 
Soaked,  non molassed beet flakes eg quick beet and non molasses chaff eg Dengie and hay, I would want mine inside for 4-6 hours a day eating hay ad lib.


----------



## cptrayes (7 October 2013)

kezz86 said:



			Should have said he's wearing boots all round for hacking only... as he is sore on the tracks around the yard and on the bridleways only good on smooth tarmac and grass 

Getting there slowly I am hoping to take off the backs for hacking in the next month as these have improved so much I think they are nearly ready to go bare.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent


----------



## mightymammoth (7 October 2013)

lovely looking horse, thank god he has found such a kind and caring home. Please keep this thread updated so we can follow your progress. Whats his name?


----------



## kezz86 (8 October 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			Start feeding, and get a new farrier, horse may be free, but it may have issues.
100gms micronised linseed
Recommended minerals: Hoof Pro for two three months
NO molasses [eg beet nuts] 
Soaked,  non molassed beet flakes eg quick beet and non molasses chaff eg Dengie and hay, I would want mine inside for 4-6 hours a day eating hay ad lib.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Miss L Toe, he's on micronised linseed, Spillers high fibre cubes and 24/7 turn out in a big field with other horses on sparse mixed grass field, as movement is so important, so far so good we are getting on for 3 months with no shoes now and he's showing good signs of improvement already.


----------



## kezz86 (8 October 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			lovely looking horse, thank god he has found such a kind and caring home. Please keep this thread updated so we can follow your progress. Whats his name?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much what a lovely comment it's so nice to have support from others


His name is Bailey (registered British Sports horse "Brother Bear").


----------



## dianchi (8 October 2013)

kezz86 said:



			Thanks Miss L Toe, he's on micronised linseed, Spillers high fibre cubes and 24/7 turn out in a big field with other horses on sparse mixed grass field, as movement is so important, so far so good we are getting on for 3 months with no shoes now and he's showing good signs of improvement already.
		
Click to expand...

High Fibre cubes are using held together with molasses, might be work a look at that. I didn't know till a feed line person asked me how did I think the cubes stayed together!


----------



## kezz86 (8 October 2013)

gadetra said:



			The only colts/geldings reg'd by Cavalier Royale out of a Sea Crest mare were born in 1999. So he might still be 13 if he was a very late foal!

There is a mare reg'd for 2000, but co colts/geldings. 

Of the colts, one is called Cavalier Crest, he has 21 registers SJI (Showjumping Ireland points, the Irish BS). His owner is reg's as Jean Morton, and his first comp was in Kill EC at 100cm with Luke Drea, then he is ridden by Jean morton, Daisy Duggan, Andrew Lyons, johhny O Connell and John Floody. His record goes form 2003 to 2005. His last comp was at 1.10m. He has 23 reg'd outings. He was bred by Mr and Mrs David Fee and dam name was Lida.

The second is called Cavacrest. He is 1999 again, owner is down as William Lapsley. he has 22 SJI points, and his record is only for 2004. He has 20 outings reg'd against him that year, ridden in all but one by Kelda Morgan, his last one by Gerard William Lehy, and he competed up to 110cms. He was bred by Patrick Gallagher and dam name is Rose Quest.

If he is neither of these, check the passport and I can look him up. There are no 'Brother Bear' 's reg'd on the system.
Does he have breeding recorded on the passport?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it's taken ages but if you're interested I had a look at the passport and he's reg'd British Sports Horse! 
http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/horse.aspx?id=147675


----------



## kezz86 (8 October 2013)

dianchi said:



			High Fibre cubes are using held together with molasses, might be work a look at that. I didn't know till a feed line person asked me how did I think the cubes stayed together!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting... BUT I've fed to my mare (also barefoot) successfully for some time now I've also noticed elsewhere on here that they are often recommended for barefoot.

I'll keep to it at the moment as I'm not feeding enough to make a massive difference.

Thanks though definitely something to consider


----------



## Miss L Toe (10 October 2013)

I have been feeding horse for racing and so on for aprrox 50 years, in the early days it was "oats, bran, chaff [THAT IS HAY WHICH WE CHOPPED] and "Equivite" for competition horse, private liveries.
One thing I noticeD when I fed cheap unbranded feeds, was that after 2 weeks they lost their "sparkle" coat and eye., thereforE I always used branded feeds.

I abandoned shoes two years ago, at this time I looked again at diet, and discovered the truth!
a horse needs minerals, minerals are expensive, therefore cheap feeds usually have less minerals.
If  you look at individual feeds, branded, you will see some say "feed 1kg per day, another says "2kg"............... its all about the most expensive item........... minerals!!!!
So, the penny had dropped, buy minerals direct from specialist, and add to your fodder.
I need to tell you something important
"I FEED MY HORSE 30GMS OF MINERALS PER DAY"
and
THE COST OF THOSE MINERALS IS THE SAME AS THE COST OF THE REST OF HIS HARD FEED
THAT IS THE END OF THE MESSAGE
well I dont feed a bag of feed, I feed hi fibre plus linseed meal plus minerals
NO sugars [less than 5% in sugar beet flakes]
NO moglo/molasses


----------



## Miss L Toe (10 October 2013)

Look at Rockley Farm blogs, you will find all horse have different tolerance levels, so that some need particular care, diet, managment and others need no special diet.
Many are NOT good with alfalfa, some dont mind
Many can take some molasses, some are crippled if put out on grass, and can onlt tolerate a ha  based diet.
If its not broke dont fix it, all I can advise is that my horse and my ponies are all kept in top condition, and since discovering micronised linseed, and minerals I have never looked back. They get soaked fast beet, pro earth minerals and [expensive branded chaff] Dengie non molasses, lo/no alfa for texture and flavour.
My boy spends several careful minutes licking his bowl before giving me that big smile, food!!!1


----------



## kezz86 (17 October 2013)

Hello all,

I'm not doing a very good job of taking frequent photos I'll try to remember to take some more tonight, since it's sunny now 

If I remember I'll try to post them tomorrow!

He's feet are doing very well and we even very bravely trotted over a tiny trotting pole on Tuesday night! Whoop whoop! Next stop Badminton.... :S

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1381416_10151970010717065_1312570593_n.jpg
(No crit please I know I look terrified but I had no idea what he'd do after what the previous owner told me about him!)

Token silly photo for you just because I love him <3
https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1374860_10151947977062065_180646513_n.jpg


----------



## mightymammoth (17 October 2013)

you look great together going over that pole! glad he's going ok and look forward to continuing to follow his progress. He's a beauty


----------



## kezz86 (24 October 2013)

I've been rubbish and not taken any photos again! Sorry all, I will try to I promise.

He had another trim yesterday and my lovely trimmer is shocked by how sound he is, despite how horrid his feet are still (although much less horrid than the were when he came to me!).

He's moved up a score again and he's now a 4.1 (out of 10). Yippee!!

We've also been given the go ahead to go for longer hacks and even jump up to a foot. Which after trotting the pole the last week I'm very excited about 

Also rode him bareback for the first time last night and he was good as gold, of course  LOVE BAILEY sooooooo much!


----------



## TrasaM (24 October 2013)

Lovely positive post  well done. If he's good whilst his feet are still a mess it sounds like he's going to have real old rock crunchers when they're grown out fully. Yippee...


----------



## nikkimariet (24 October 2013)

That's great to hear - he's lucky to have found someone with your dedication


----------



## Brightbay (24 October 2013)

kezz86 said:



			I've been rubbish and not taken any photos again! Sorry all, I will try to I promise.

He had another trim yesterday and my lovely trimmer is shocked by how sound he is, despite how horrid his feet are still (although much less horrid than the were when he came to me!).

He's moved up a score again and he's now a 4.1 (out of 10). Yippee!!

We've also been given the go ahead to go for longer hacks and even jump up to a foot. Which after trotting the pole the last week I'm very excited about 

Also rode him bareback for the first time last night and he was good as gold, of course  LOVE BAILEY sooooooo much!
		
Click to expand...

This is such a nice story that I will forgive you for not taking pictures


----------



## kezz86 (25 October 2013)

Awh shucks *turns bright pink with embarrassment* thanks everyone for your kind words it's so great to have HH folks support.

I will reward your lovely comments with more photos!!!

NS front - 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562309_10151988244317065_1993929776_n.jpg
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1384114_10151988244417065_45765161_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562309_10151988244317065_1993929776_n.jpg

NS back - 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1395848_10151988244217065_1061563584_n.jpg
https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/10314_10151988244087065_1953675435_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1377341_10151988243817065_1727300922_n.jpg

OS front - (the one that had all the build up gunk on it)
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1378458_10151988243672065_1626191158_n.jpg
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1384166_10151988243477065_310008823_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1381763_10151988243382065_1781454263_n.jpg

OS back - 
https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1391806_10151988243277065_1119040794_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1385187_10151988243197065_1010349824_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1380798_10151988243067065_376691792_n.jpg

And a side by side shot of that awful gunk covered hoof just after the shoes came off and one from yesterday (looks like a different hoof!)
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1378662_10151989114567065_663700089_n.jpg

Just to remind us how it looked before...
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....206/1000084_10151775675282065_508555744_n.jpg
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/1003270_10151775675637065_1649250952_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001859_10151775675177065_1513756009_n.jpg


----------



## kezz86 (25 October 2013)

Also would like to appologise - I don't have a Photobucket account and so can't put the photos on here so that you can see them without clicking on them... I will do this eventually... Sorry all!


----------



## _GG_ (25 October 2013)

Wow Kezz, that's a hell of a difference. Well done you!!!


----------



## Scarlett (25 October 2013)

the side by side shot is really interesting!

fantastic progress - well done!


----------



## kezz86 (25 October 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Wow Kezz, that's a hell of a difference. Well done you!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm so pleased I decided to take the shoes off. I can't stop looking at the photos I just cannot believe the difference. When I get around to it I'll do before and after side by side pics of the other feet and the bottom of that foot too...

I'm learning so much about feet from this clever, fabulous, and amazing horse!!


----------



## ester (25 October 2013)

you don't need a pb account- you can just add 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 to ends of the code you are using.


----------



## kezz86 (25 October 2013)

ester said:



			you don't need a pb account- you can just add 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 to ends of the code you are using. 

Ha! OMG I didn't realise it was that easy! (durh! silly me!) thanks so much! (Will do that next time as not sure I can edit it the post now).

Thanks for that, you learn something new everyday!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kezz86 (25 October 2013)

Side by side pic


----------



## TrasaM (25 October 2013)

kezz86 said:








Side by side pic
		
Click to expand...

Nought visible lass


----------



## kezz86 (25 October 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Nought visible lass 

Click to expand...

AW  I did what ester said to do with the  thing... meh I give up... the pics are all in the links on page 8...

Sorry, I tried!


----------



## nikkimariet (25 October 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## TrasaM (25 October 2013)

Absolutely amazing !  well done


----------



## amandap (25 October 2013)

kezz86 said:



			And a side by side shot of that awful gunk covered hoof just after the shoes came off and one from yesterday (looks like a different hoof!)
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1378662_10151989114567065_663700089_n.jpg

Click to expand...

Fantastic! I look forward to seeing that hoof in a couple more months. Great progress and the hoof looked so much better when the shoe was first off! Well done!


----------



## ester (25 October 2013)

NS front - 
















NS back - 
















OS front - (the one that had all the build up gunk on it)















OS back - 
















And a side by side shot of that awful gunk covered hoof just after the shoes came off and one from yesterday (looks like a different hoof!)






Just to remind us how it looked before...
















Ah so the link I had to use for the side by side was* h ttps://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1378662_10151989114567065_663700089_n.jpg*

 .... H+H I think has shortend the codes artificially.


----------



## Brightbay (25 October 2013)

Wow, the side by side shot is amazing.  Look at how straight the coronet band is now, from being all wonky and curved upwards!


----------



## kezz86 (31 January 2014)

New photos for those interested.
These were taken on 19th January 2014

He was due a tidy up which is happening next week will take photos then too.

Anyway enjoy...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190203347065&l=2b34c51985
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190203817065&l=188f9db23d
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190204637065&l=83e0cadeeb 

This is the foot that had the build up stuff on it 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190205257065&l=eaa8a41d76
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190205597065&l=f4c8304bd1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190205812065&l=35e2dd406a
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190206182065&l=3e4f85e095

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190206397065&l=dbdc1e03df
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190206397065&l=dbdc1e03df
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190206572065&l=1f5a1e6b38

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190206877065&l=088820d123
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190207112065&l=b9c2aa79de
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152190207317065&l=bbd6459e67

Obviously we still have a long way to go.

BUT he has been sound the entire transition and is still only footie on gravel, every other type of ground we are happy to walk and trot on  (still wearing boots for hacking though).

His schooling is coming on leaps and bounds and we have mastered 20 metre circles which for us is a BIG deal as when I got him he couldn't even canter in the arena!


----------



## kezz86 (31 January 2014)

Not sure if this will work but here's a tiny video of one of the first canters we actually managed in the school (only constructive crit please it is a tiny snippit in time and we are still working hard on our schooling)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152187799927065&l=4415930639440695920

Thanks all


----------



## TrasaM (31 January 2014)

Major change! I kept scrolling through and got to the older photos. So pleased for you both. You've done very well by this horse.  I'm looking forward to seeing the next lot of pics. Well done.


----------



## kezz86 (31 January 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Major change! I kept scrolling through and got to the older photos. So pleased for you both. You've done very well by this horse.  I'm looking forward to seeing the next lot of pics. Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Awh thanks 

I forgot you could do that I could have just posted the link to the album and said scroll through!

Oh well! Thanks for the positive feedback sometimes it's hard to know what's best as I've no one on the yard to talk to about it. And I only see my trimmer when she comes to visit!


----------



## Archiepoo (31 January 2014)

wow!!! what a difference -your horse is very lucky to have found you


----------



## kezz86 (31 January 2014)

Archiepoo said:



			wow!!! what a difference -your horse is very lucky to have found you 

Click to expand...

Thank you!

I feel very lucky I've just had a phone call from my trimmer who had her horsey body healer have a look at bailey today. She found a fair amount of tension which she thought had been there for years 
But she had a play and he's already moving much better!

She'll have another few looks at him over the coming days/ week hopefully will have him feeling right as rain 

They were using him for her students to study and he apparently took it all in his stride, with the wind howling and 10 strangers gathered all around! 

So proud of my handsome boy! <3


----------



## putasocinit (1 February 2014)

My opinion, the filler doesnt concern me either but the state of the feet is not the farriers fault it is what its being fed, lacking terribly in nutrition, needs a good hoof supp. Get the filler taken off and trim regularly as horses feet will grow quicker its natural to replace the lost hoof rasped away also keeps the hoof tight, i would be concerned about the bullnose which would be from long toes that instead of flaring forward has bulged from the coffin bone, so keep toes trim and the laminae will not be stretched.


----------



## kezz86 (1 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			My opinion, the filler doesnt concern me either but the state of the feet is not the farriers fault it is what its being fed, lacking terribly in nutrition, needs a good hoof supp. Get the filler taken off and trim regularly as horses feet will grow quicker its natural to replace the lost hoof rasped away also keeps the hoof tight, i would be concerned about the bullnose which would be from long toes that instead of flaring forward has bulged from the coffin bone, so keep toes trim and the laminae will not be stretched.
		
Click to expand...

You're right to an extent I think.

Have you seen the most recent photos in my post on page 10?

The filler was removed months ago and his feet have improved greatly since


----------



## putasocinit (1 February 2014)

Sorry only read the early posts, dumbo me, will go have a look


----------



## putasocinit (1 February 2014)

Big improvement but would be even more improvement if you got more toe off, this would make the heels not be underrun, the hoof grows in a tubular way and if the toe is long it pulls the tube forward so the heels collapse, get the toes back, happy days


----------



## nikkimariet (1 February 2014)

Wow, looking SO much better.

That last bit of 'ski slope' toe is not far away from growing out, can't wait to see pics in another few months.


----------



## kezz86 (2 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Big improvement but would be even more improvement if you got more toe off, this would make the heels not be underrun, the hoof grows in a tubular way and if the toe is long it pulls the tube forward so the heels collapse, get the toes back, happy days
		
Click to expand...

Thanks the last set of pics he's due a trim we aren't rushing him and we didn't want to take too much toe off as it will more than likely make him lame little and often. Is the way we're working it.

 He is improving very quickly considering the damage he had and is actually sound on gravel too now.

I had to ditch the boots yesterday when out on a hack as we were slipping and sliding in the mud, didn't put them back on when we got to the gravel and he was walking out beautifully so we are getting something right at that in itself is a major improvement! 

Will keep posting photos if his improvement


----------



## kezz86 (2 February 2014)

nikkimariet said:



			Wow, looking SO much better.

That last bit of 'ski slope' toe is not far away from growing out, can't wait to see pics in another few months.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!  it's very nearly a whole new hoof! Very exciting we are perhaps just one or two trims from an entirely new hoof


----------



## kezz86 (9 February 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152237529667065&l=3991cae1a6

Photos from today, they were trimmed Thursday. 

If you scroll through the album, I've done some then and now side by side pics. 

We now believe he had low grade lami before he came to me and  we have also discovered he has mild string halt, but can back up okay, and they think with more work it will be barely noticeable.

But he's still awesome and going no-where perfect in my eyes!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (9 February 2014)

Such a transformation, you (and the horse of course) have done a fabulous job. Has his old owner seen his new feet?


----------



## kezz86 (10 February 2014)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Such a transformation, you (and the horse of course) have done a fabulous job. Has his old owner seen his new feet?
		
Click to expand...

Ooo no I've not show them his new feet yet I wanted to get to the point where I'm really confident hacking him out without boots before we tell them! 

Bailey has basically done all the work himself all we did was show him the way by taking his shoes off really.


----------



## 9tails (10 February 2014)

The new hoof angle is completely different to the one he was forced into with shoes, and those event lines!  He's not that old either, is he?  It's surprising how cocked up his feet had become.  Who, registered farrier to blind beggar, could have thought that the polifilla'd feet were good?


----------



## 9tails (10 February 2014)

kezz86 said:



			Ooo no I've not show them his new feet yet I wanted to get to the point where I'm really confident hacking him out without boots before we tell them! 

Bailey has basically done all the work himself all we did was show him the way by taking his shoes off really.
		
Click to expand...

Have you bought him from the previous owners?  Just seen on the first page that he was "free", give them a quid and get a receipt.


----------



## kezz86 (17 February 2014)

9tails said:



			Have you bought him from the previous owners?  Just seen on the first page that he was "free", give them a quid and get a receipt.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 9tails yeh I've got a reciept so we are all good.

It is totally shocking what his feet were like before I had him. He is such a dear boy, they said he "stopped jumping" bless him, I can only guess he stopped because his tootsies hurt so much!


----------



## Fides (17 February 2014)

Omg what a fantastic transformation - well done you!


----------



## kezz86 (26 February 2014)

Fides said:



			Omg what a fantastic transformation - well done you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I'm so proud of him!


----------

